# Halloween Weather 2021



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This one’s for you, jdubbya - Time to start the stress-inducing thread for “What will the weather be like on October 31?” For us, current prediction is mostly cloudy with a high of 57 and a low of 47. Rain not in the forecast at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Same here, Roxy. It looks to be breezy, though. could cause a few problems.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

*DAY*








78°Hi
RealFeel® 74°
RealFeel Shade™ 74°
10/31
Morning showers and thunderstorms; otherwise, cloudy
Max UV Index1 Low
WindN 15 mph
Wind Gusts35 mph
Probability of Precipitation68%
Probability of Thunderstorms27%
Precipitation0.22 in
Rain0.22 in
Hours of Precipitation3
Hours of Rain3
Cloud Cover90%

*NIGHT*








53°Lo
RealFeel® 47°
10/31
Mainly clear
WindN 15 mph
Wind Gusts31 mph
Probability of Precipitation10%
Probability of Thunderstorms0%
Precipitation0.00 in
Cloud Cover12%


I can live with this...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> This one’s for you, jdubbya - Time to start the stress-inducing thread for “What will the weather be like on October 31?” For us, current prediction is mostly cloudy with a high of 57 and a low of 47. Rain not in the forecast at the moment.


Damn you woman! Why? Why must you do this to me? I'm old and can't take this kind of stress. Refusing to look at the long range. In fact, I never clicked on this thread.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

We're about a week out on any type of long range forecast here. Averages would put us at 62° high / 39° low and no precip. Though over the years, I think we've had anything from 26° and sleet/snow to 76° and balmy. Couple years it has rained, but not many. My hope is for a calm, relatively warm night so the fog will stick around, but anything away from the extremes of cold, wind, rain, etc is appreciated!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Damn you woman! Why? Why must you do this to me? I'm old and can't take this kind of stress. Refusing to look at the long range. In fact, I never clicked on this thread.


Hey, this way you get your heart rate up to aerobic level without having to run


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ LOL

Wow! According to AccuWeather Sarasota is going to be as perfect as it gets:

*NIGHT*








68°Lo
RealFeel® 68°
10/31
Partly cloudy
WindS 4 mph
Wind Gusts9 mph
Probability of Precipitation20%
Probability of Thunderstorms3%
Precipitation0.00 in
Cloud Cover41%

I hope no one gets jealous! hehe (evil laugh)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Update ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not much change temperature-wise, but possibility of rain is trying to slip into the forecast now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine was updated. The highest chance for rain is 25% in the next couple of weeks. No rain for Halloween or the day after, which is tear-down day.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I mustered up the strength to look and if this holds true we'll be happy haunters.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Not to bad for MI, Shows rain for a few days before everyday but all under 40% and at certain times of the day. Yard should be pretty dark that day then and gloomy. Bad and good thing being semi in the woods. Always hear complaints how dark it is at our house with all the shade , and then house faces north/south so don't have those West/east windows.

*Sun 31*
57°/43°
Mostly Cloudy
24%
W 11 mph
*Sun 31 | Day*
57°


24%
W 11 mph
Considerable cloudiness. High 57F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph.

Humidity75%
UV Index2 of 10
Sunrise8:06 am
Sunset6:25 pm
*Sun 31 | Night*
43°


24%
WSW 7 mph
A few clouds from time to time. Low 43F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph.

Humidity86%
UV Index0 of 10
Moonrise2:43 am
Waning Crescent
Moonset4:43 pm


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

looking good here so far. Saying 55 and cloudy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Some forecasts say rain, some say clear ... I have to rethink how to set-up with either one in mind ... Halloween without a hitch — that's all I want.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Going to be pretty chilly here in Cedar Rapids Iowa.
High 49 Lo 30, partly cloudy, no rain predicted, wind 15 mph.
So at least no rain or snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Still looking like a pleasant day, although colder is more Halloweeny


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

Rain for me, up until Sunday, then clearing out for the evening.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of rain and wind forecast for Friday, should be clearing on Saturday. Halloween is looking favorable at the moment. Good thing we put up most of our stuff on Halloween.


----------

